# HELP Hedgehog is shaking and wobbly



## DanglesTheHedgehog (Mar 12, 2014)

Today I woke up Dangles, and he started shaking and wobbling! He is 2 months old, and we have only had him for a couple weeks. This is not his normal behavior, and I'm very scared. He didn't feel cold, the house is set at 69 degrees and he has a space heater by his cage. Eventually he just went back to sleep, but I've never seen him wobble and shake like that before. Should we take him to the vet? or wait until he wakes up and see if he is okay? 

Please help...


----------



## TheSmellyHedgie (Sep 26, 2013)

My hedgehog that is 2 months old did that too this morning *MAJOR FREAK OUT* Afterwards I decided that he got scared/stressed and I think his heart rate just went up and it caused him to look like he was shaking. I think it is because small animals tend to have a much faster heart rate that it looks weird to us when they get their heart rate elevated. I'm not sure though and quite honestly I would want some feedback if my theory is right. Thistle is also fine now, I took her out after 3 hours to inspect her and she was eager to explore me and my room.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

What is the actual temperature in the cage? Did he unball at all? wobbling like that can be the start of a hibernation attempt and just leaving him in the cage if it is could be fatal. Take him out, put him under your shirt to warm up slowly, check to see if his tummy is cold or warm. If its anything but toasty warm them he is way to cold.


----------



## TheSmellyHedgie (Sep 26, 2013)

My hedgehog did the same thing but the cage is at 24 degrees Celsius which should be warm enough. She seems fine now though


----------



## Antares (Mar 25, 2014)

TheSmellyHedgie said:


> My hedgehog did the same thing but the cage is at 24 degrees Celsius which should be warm enough. She seems fine now though


24 degrees Celsius isn't quite enough. You should aim to keep it between the 26-28 range. I personally keep Yuki's enclosure at 26-29 degrees Celsius and 45-50% humidity


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Antares said:


> 24 degrees Celsius isn't quite enough. You should aim to keep it between the 26-28 range. I personally keep Yuki's enclosure at 26-29 degrees Celsius and 45-50% humidity


That's not true. That's quite high. Most hedgehogs seem to like it around 75 F which is 23.8 C. It depends on the hedgehog of course. I keep mine at 23/24 C. Most people keep their cage in the 74-82 F range which is 23.3 - 27.7 C


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Ditto what Draenog says. 26 - 28 Celcius is much to warm for most hedgehogs. 

23-24C is what most hedgehogs are comfortable at.


----------



## Antares (Mar 25, 2014)

hmm. thanks for correcting me. some ppl on these forums are wrong then. I had read somewhere 77-81F.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Antares said:


> hmm. thanks for correcting me. some ppl on these forums are wrong then. I had read somewhere 77-81F.


The average healthy hedgehog should be fine at between 73F and 75F but most people find 75F is the temperature the majority of them are the most comfortable and active at. Some prefer a bit cooler, some a bit warmer, but on average, 75F is the preference for most healthy non temperature sensitive hedgehogs.

A hedgehog who is elderly, ill or is temperature sensitive needs a warmer cage temperature usually around 77 or 78 or warmer but that warm is not typical for the average, healthy, non temperature sensitive hedgehog. We have to go by what works best for the individual hedgehog and some do need warmer, some prefer cooler. :smile:


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Remember once again there is a difference between tolerate and thrive. 

Let's all go for a temperature they are going to be active and thrive at--not just tolerate the lower end of the range.

This spring has been a challenge--one day it's in the 70's and then the next it's in the 30's. 

Monitoring is important!

ML


----------

